# SFE - Sydney Futures Exchange



## GreatPig (27 March 2006)

Nice surprise this morning. Up 20% or more on the news of a merger with ASX.

Sold out at $17.xx (don't know exactly what yet, as I'm _still_ waiting for NAB to generate a contract note!  ).

GP


----------



## GreatPig (27 March 2006)

$17.30

Current price $16.92.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## wayneL (27 March 2006)

Nice!

This was the first share I bought on returning to the asx....and will become my first sale.

It's nice when it gaps in your favour


----------



## GreatPig (27 March 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> It's nice when it gaps in your favour



Isn't it just!

They should have had that as a Chance or Community Chest in Monopoly: Stock gaps up on your favour. Collect $500. 

GP


----------



## GreatPig (27 March 2006)

Pushed back up to close at $17.95 - a gain of about 27%.

A great move for such a high-priced stock!

Still, I'm happy with what I locked in.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## wayneL (27 March 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Pushed back up to close at $17.95 - a gain of about 27%.
> 
> A great move for such a high-priced stock!
> 
> ...




LOL I'm not griping either. Must admit to being a bit surprised at the merger, but there you go


----------



## clowboy (27 March 2006)

well done guys

If only every day was as good as today....


----------



## visual (30 March 2006)

so guys,
looks some of you sold on the announcement,   why?

ASX will be returning about 100 million once the merger happens,isnt that a good thing?
Held on to mine,should I have sold?showing a 280%capital gain.Helppp


----------



## wayneL (30 March 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> so guys,
> looks some of you sold on the announcement,   why?
> 
> ASX will be returning about 100 million once the merger happens,isnt that a good thing?
> Held on to mine,should I have sold?showing a 280%capital gain.Helppp




Depends on whether you are a trader or investor I suppose.

I just saw little opportunity for more upside in the short term, grabbed the dough and ran. 

If you see long term advantage in holding, then that is a different thing.

Cheer


----------



## visual (30 March 2006)

thanks Wayne,
i suppose youre right,


----------

